# Pressure gauge mod for Europiccola



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Has anyone done this?

I have a post millennium model, I think.

Is it easy to do?


----------



## Delfi (Jan 4, 2013)

There's tons of info out there with a quick google. Problem seems to be sourcing things this side of the pond in a cost effective manner. The issue being the non standard thread in top of the water level shoulder.

Have a look here:

http://www.francescoceccarelli.eu/La_Pavoni/Faidate/manometro_ep_eng.htm

Let me know it you find a cheap way to do this- I'm interested myself (I seem to have an 'inbetweener' 49mm Millenium model)


----------

